# Ring-Netzwerk - wie fange ich an?



## Djinndrache (25. Jun 2011)

Hey,

ich soll ein Ring-Netz bauen, dass folgenden Wahlalgorithmus benutzt: Chang and Roberts algorithm - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Es gibt also zuerst eine beliebige Anzahl Clients, die jeweils nur den Nachfolger kennen.

Das Prinzip vom Algorithmus ist mir eigentlich auch klar, ich weiß nur nicht wo ich anfangen soll. Wie schickt ein Client im Ringnetz seinem Nachfolger eine Nachricht? Per sockets?

Und noch wichtiger: Woher kennt ein Client seinen Nachfolger?

Wenn ich erstmal ein paar Clients hätte, die jeder ihren Nachfolger kennen, dann denke ich, käme ich schon zurecht mit dem Wahlalgorithmus.

Aber wie fange ich da an? Woher kennen die Clients ihre Nachfolger?


----------



## Marcinek (25. Jun 2011)

Hallo,

man sagt es ihm beim start.

Gruß,

MArtin


----------



## Djinndrache (25. Jun 2011)

Aber wenn jeder beim Start schon seinen Nachfolger kennt, dann ist ja die Anzahl der Clients vorbestimmt, da es sich um einen Ring handelt. Sollte die Anzahl der Clients nicht unbestimmt sein?


----------



## thewulf00 (25. Jun 2011)

Du kannst einen Ring nicht offen lassen. Wenn Du einen Ring gebildet hast, kannst Du neue Clients durch ein Change-Event oder ein Rebuild-Event hinzufügen.


----------

